
The Science of Speaking Is the Art of Being Heard - ca98am79
http://firstround.com/review/the-science-of-speaking-is-the-art-of-being-heard/
======
SteveWatson
After reading the article for about 5 seconds, a giant pop-up obscured it, so
I hit the 'back' button.

